
Cisco Announces Agreement to Acquire Sourcefire Inc. - antr
http://www.cisco.com/web/about/ac49/ac0/ac1/ac259/sourcefire.html
======
kyrra
It's important to note that Sourcefire owns ClamAV[1], Immunet[2], and
Snort[3].

[1] [http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/](http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/)

[2]
[http://www.immunet.com/main/index.html](http://www.immunet.com/main/index.html)

[3] [http://snort.org/](http://snort.org/)

~~~
INTPenis
I really hope they leave clam alone, I don't know any good alternatives that
are open source.

------
LaSombra
That is some bad news. I hope it doesn't end up like Linksys.

~~~
davidu
That won't happen... Cisco consumer and Cisco enterprise are entirely
different beasts.

Cisco's track record on M&A being successful is actually the subject of a
number of case studies... they generally do it really well and keep the CEOs
and teams of the companies they acquire for a while.

~~~
noobface
M&A over the past 5 years hasn't been as successful.

~~~
davidu
That's probably true, but I'd say that 5 years is a short window to look at
for Cisco (but still, not disagreeing with you).

In that timespan, outside of recent M&A (Meraki, Sourcefire), Tandberg was the
only big one I can think of in those years... The small M&A is hard to gauge
from a product standpoint, but many of the key people acquired have stayed.

------
gnoway
Well this seems about 10 years too late.

